# ci sei stato?



## erick

Come si dice, "ci sei stato?" in spagnolo?

"Madrid è una bella città.  Ci sei stato?"

"Si, ci sono stato una volta..."


----------



## jazyk

_Ci_ en este caso no tiene traducción literal, indica un lugar mencionado anteriormente, como el _hi _catalán y el _y_ francés. La frase que nos das se podría traducir con _Sí, he estado (allí) una vez_.

Pero mira che _ci_ también puede significar _nos_, como en _Ci ha visto però non ci ha salutato_. = _Nos ha visto pero no nos ha saludado_.


----------



## claudine2006

erick said:


> Come si dice, "ci sei stato?" in spagnolo?
> 
> "Madrid è una bella città. Ci sei stato?"
> 
> "Si, ci sono stato una volta..."


Ci sei stato? 
¿Has estado allì?


----------



## jazyk

Ma si noti che _ci _e _allí _non sono equivalenti. _Ci_ è particella pronominale; _allí _è avverbio di luogo. Dipendendo dal caso, _ci _si può anche tradurre con _aquí, acá, ahí, allá;_ con _nos, _com'è già stato dimostrato oppure si può omettere nella traduzione.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> Ma si noti che _ci _e _allí _non sono equivalenti. _Ci_ è particella pronominale; _allí _è avverbio di luogo. Dipendendo dal caso, _ci _si può anche tradurre con _aquí, acá, ahí, allá;_ con _nos, _com'è già stato dimostrato oppure si può omettere nella traduzione.


Sin duda, pero como en español no existe el perfecto equivalente de _ci...._


----------



## erick

E come si tradurrebbe "ci penso io?"


----------



## sabrinita85

erick said:


> E come si tradurrebbe "ci penso io?"


Anche se dovresti aprire un altro 'hilo', io sapevo che dicesse
*¡Eso está hecho!*


----------



## erick

Grazie Sabrinita!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Anche se dovresti aprire un altro 'hilo', io sapevo che si dicesse:
> *¡Eso está hecho!*


Una piccola svista.


----------



## rocamadour

jazyk said:


> Ma si noti che _ci _e _allí _non sono equivalenti. _Ci_ è particella pronominale; _allí _è avverbio di luogo. Dipendendo dal caso, _ci _si può anche tradurre con _aquí, acá, ahí, allá;_ con _nos, _com'è già stato dimostrato oppure si può omettere nella traduzione.


 
 Anche *ci* può essere avverbio di luogo!

*Ci* può infatti avere tre funzioni:
1. quella di pronome personale atono della prima persona plurale = noi/a noi: per esempio "ci hanno visti al ristorante" / "ci hanno dato un libro" (oppure nella forma riflessiva, per esempio  "ci sediamo qui").
2. quella di pronome dimostrativo con valore neutro (= a ciò / di ciò / su ciò / in ciò, etc.); per esempio "ci penserò domani", "non ci capisco nulla", "ci puoi contare", "ci metto della farina", etc.
3. quella di avverbio di luogo con significato di *qui* e *lì*: "ci andrò domani", "ci stiamo stretti".


----------



## jazyk

Hai completamente ragione. Quando scrissi che _ci_ era una particella pronominale, ci ) ) stavo pensando col significato di _nos_.


----------



## mauro63

erick said:


> E come si tradurrebbe "ci penso io?"


 
Per esempio, non ti preoccupare, ci penso io ! cioè penso io a questo . In spagnolo puoi dire : no te preocupes, yo me encargo o me hago cargo o me ocupo.


----------



## rocamadour

mauro63 said:


> Per esempio, non ti preoccupare, ci penso io ! cioè penso io a questo . In spagnolo puoi dire : no te preocupes, yo me encargo o me hago cargo o me ocupo.


 
Una domanda: in questo caso in spagnolo è superfluo aggiungere de esto?


----------



## dannielchackas

claudine2006 said:


> Ci sei stato?
> ¿Has estado allì?


 
Pienso yo que aveces cuando no entiendo algo que no puede ser traducido literalmente al espanol, lo trato de comparar con el ingles. Por ejemplo:

Per piacere/Per Favore = (no es exactamente pero parece) Please come can you give this "please"/piacere (aunque en el espanol no usamos mas que el por favor siempre" piacere o do me a "favor" favore/por favor

ci = There o Nos depende del contexto..

Ci sei stato? Have you been -There-? 
ci sono = there are ....

al menos asi lo veo...

ahora lo que no puedo encontrar conexion es el NE... no lo puedo entender mas se que a que se refiere pero no se como usarlo exactamente.


----------



## mauro63

rocamadour said:


> Una domanda: in questo caso in spagnolo è superfluo aggiungere de esto?


 
No, puoi aggiungerlo perfettamente ,infatti si dice< De esto me ocupo yo!>


----------



## rocamadour

mauro63 said:


> No, puoi aggiungerlo perfettamente ,infatti si dice< De esto me ocupo yo!>


 
Grazie mille mauro!


----------

